# Solved: Firefox print button



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there a way to put a shortcut button somewhere to print on the Firefox browser? I'm looking for a one click "print" option instead of going to file, clicking print and going from there.


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah, hit ctrl-p !!!!!!!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

View->Toolbars->Customize

You can add a print button to the toolbar from there........


----------



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks, that did it!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Not sure which one did it...  but glad it worked.


----------



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

I used your tip, Kitch, thanks!


----------

